# New purchase-Decibel Eleven Hot Stone Deluxe isolated DC power supply



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been using a Voodoo Labs ISO-5 on my PT-1 pedalboard and, because of some power-hungry effects, was forced to keep a power strip and several walwarts at my feet. Besides looking ugly, it was a pain to set up and organize. When Decibel Eleven came out with the Hot Stone, I decided to give it a try.


The company blurb:

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]A long time coming, the new Decibel Eleven Hot Stone Deluxe Isolated DC Power Supply is the hottest power supply to hit the market in a decade. Packing more power for your dollar, the Hot Stone Deluxe features 8 isolated outputs, a super efficient Toroidal transformer and two high current outputs to feed the most power-hungry guitar pedals. Compare with other power supplies including Voodoo Lab[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]® [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Pedal Power 2+ or the Eventide[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]® [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Power Factor – the DB-11 Hot Stone Deluxe flat out torches the competition. The change has come.
[/FONT]










Hot-Stone-Deluxe-Power-Supply

This was my board with the ISO-5......










I was stuck using 3 walwarts, one each for the HarmonyMan, the Line6 Relay and the Ethos, plus the main power from the ISO-5. With the Hot Stone installed, this is my setup now.










Much cleaner. I still need to use the walwart with the HarmonyMan as it sucks an amazing 1300mA. I can live with that for now as it has a nice long cable I can keep out of the way. It has a very usable chorus as well, so I may just take the CE-2 off the board and re-arrange things so I can get my Crybaby mounted. Btw, the Hot Stone powers that as well.

The Hot Stone was US179.00, direct from Decibel Eleven and I had it shipped to a friend in the Detroit area. They do ship internationally. I just didn't want to wait.

All in all, I am very pleased with this power supply. The specs on it are very good and, after using it at 2 gigs and rehearsals already, I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a great and clean alternative.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is not meant as a slag at anyone, but boy oh boy, power supplies sure are fast becoming the new hot item on pedalboards, aren't they? Once upon a time, they were just something that was...there, like the velcro. Now, it's something you can show off to your buddies.


----------

